# cutting out an old electric guitar body design



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Using white ash i cut out an old modified electric guitar design used 2 bits from from FStools in Markham, ON Canada
and the bits were:
RSF2061W-UD2 

RSF2058M-UD2
Everything went fine and i even did the guitar back.Its still in a rough format needs sanding ,shaping and the back needs to be shaped for a body fit 
Might even add some lasered graphics to the body. I mocked it up with a black pic guard to see if everything lined up.

cutting out an electric guitar body from ash - YouTube


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

*router bits*



woodman12 said:


> Using white ash i cut out an old modified electric guitar design used 2 bits from from FStools in Markham, ON Canada
> and the bits were:
> RSF2061W-UD2
> 
> ...


Hello,

Guitar looks good - well done.

I googled the first bit name

Found this description _"Combination of upcut/downcut spirals, designed for extreme feed speeds and optimum edge
finish on both sides of laminated panels"_.

Here http://www.fstoolcorp.com/ecms.aspx/$fstool/fsflyers.pdf

Couldnt see anything obvious in your photo showing upcut/downcut on same bit - have I missed something. Do the bits come as a pair one upcut one downcut ?

I dont know much about upcut/downcut spiral bits. Have only ever used ordinairy bits.

Regards

Bill


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*the tooling bits*

these bits were advertised atbeing able to push them at a high feed rate and not harm the cnc table or router/spindle,i could have ran this a bit higher but it is my machine and i don't feel like a repair so i never went over 75 in/min but my machine can go a lot higher 
The bits were not sold in pairs ,they are just 2 bits one 1/4 one 1/2
here is where i got them 


FS Tool Corporation

71 Hobbs Gate
Markham, 
ON Canada
L3R 9T9 
:: FS Tool ::


----------

